# decals



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi guys - me again. I have been looking for a decal set for my 56 lo boy but I can't find the set that has my type of headlight switch - O-D-B. All the others are a 5 pos switch. Any help appreciated thanks.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Freebird, decals are availlable from the dealers, but I don't care for them. We deal with a guy in Ontario, you provide year and model, he sends the proper decals. I'll look up his # and post it.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Freebird, sory it took so long to post the number, I'm very forgetful  !! 

Any way, the guy's name is Allan Haugh ( pronounced ho ) , he's in Brucefield Ontario. His number is; (519) 522-0248.

He works out of his home so you can call in the evening if you like.

we've gotten decals from him for an A,B, BN, H and W4, and have been very satisfied.

Good luck,
Dave

:smiles: :thumbsup:


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks parts man, it is very much appreciated!


----------

